# 120/208 on a 277/480 volt panel



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sure. just a huge waste of money.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Its not always a waste of money. Sometimes it is the only way to get breakers with a high enough AIC rating.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> sure. just a huge waste of money.


Trying to reuse as much as possible, pricing a small plant relocation. Does the labeling thing apply or not necessary to do anything, although I would.


----------

